# Is the Govt reall a good judge...



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

... of who is mentaly fit to own guns and who isn't? LA has an ex cop and soldier doing "hits" on other cops and their families and other cops all jumpy and shooting civilians they "think" are are this guy??????????

And they think WE are dangerous?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I was on the exercise bike so didn't hear real well. As I understand the reason he was dismissed from the police department was that first he was on probation for poor judgement, then the woman who was his partner reported him for kissing a suspect while he was in handcuffs. Then the fool kills the daughter of the guy who defended him at his hearing. No appreciation from that guy I guess.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

My point is when you are training to become an officer part of that training is a pysch evaluation. Apparently he made it past that requirement only to develop issues later on. This proves that the ones that make it through an eval are just as likely to be a problem as those that failed, and may be even more dangerous becuase nobody is watching for them.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

But yet, no more dangerous than the Dr. who is operating on you, or the guy pumping your gas.......yes, usually you. If any one can "develop" a mental illness are we all not just as dangerous as any one else?


----------

